# TBT Minecraft Server



## Trundle (Jun 8, 2018)

Hey guys, I'm going to be putting up a Minecraft server for TBT that a bunch of TBTers are already amped up to play. Please vote in the poll if you'd rather have a server for Java edition or console (Wii U, Xbox, Windows 10 Edition, etc). Anyone that has Minecraft Java edition can use Minecraft Windows 10 Edition for free, so if we want to do crossplay we can. However if enough people are happy just with Java Edition, we can do that.

I'll update with IP or Realm name once we get it figured out!


----------



## tiffanistarr (Jun 8, 2018)

omg i haven't played minecraft in years and i was just thinking about how much i missed it! 

I don't think I have access to my minecraft account anymore or the email tied to it and i just can't seem to bring myself to spend 30 dollars on a game i once got for so cheap

but this sounds like so much fun!


----------



## Trundle (Jun 8, 2018)

tiffanistarr said:


> omg i haven't played minecraft in years and i was just thinking about how much i missed it!
> 
> I don't think I have access to my minecraft account anymore or the email tied to it and i just can't seem to bring myself to spend 30 dollars on a game i once got for so cheap
> 
> but this sounds like so much fun!



If you ever feel like buying it I'm sure it'd be fun!


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 9, 2018)

I miss Minecraft. I'd like to participate in this.


----------



## Hellfish (Jun 10, 2018)

I used to play on lots of servers back when I was at college, oh the good times I had. I would be keen to join a tbt server, but where would the server be based? I live in New Zealand so network issues might put me off D:


----------



## Trundle (Jun 10, 2018)

Hellfish said:


> I used to play on lots of servers back when I was at college, oh the good times I had. I would be keen to join a tbt server, but where would the server be based? I live in New Zealand so network issues might put me off D:



It would likely be a North American server unfortunately, but if I use a realm I don't think anything other than mediocre latency would be an issue. Maybe once the server is up you could come & see!


----------



## Hellfish (Jun 10, 2018)

Trundle said:


> It would likely be a North American server unfortunately, but if I use a realm I don't think anything other than mediocre latency would be an issue. Maybe once the server is up you could come & see!



For sure! I've played other games on north American servers so (as you said) it'll be a matter of hopping on and seeing what it's like.


----------



## lars708 (Jun 13, 2018)

I don't have a good PC to play Minecraft on so I'd like to play on Bedrock/Better Together/Windows 10 or whatever you want to call it...

But Java is winning so rip there goes the entire point of the Better Together update


----------



## Trundle (Jun 15, 2018)

For the sake of being inclusive, I'm going to put up a Realms server for Bedrock edition once it releases for Switch on the 21st. This way, people with Minecraft Java could join as well (through the free Windows 10 edition if you already own the Java edition). Only limitation is only *10 people other than me* will be able to play on the realm.

There are already a few people who have expressed interest in joining, but after them I will accept signups on this thread for whitelist. If you want to join just post your in game name and I'll add you to the realm.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 15, 2018)

My username is "_BluePikachu47_". How original...


----------



## lars708 (Jun 16, 2018)

If this is like tied to your Mojang account then my username is lars7088, if it's Xbox Live then I will have to wait for the update


----------



## Trundle (Jun 21, 2018)

So apparently Mojang announced this update but failed to mention until recently that Realms aren't available until "later" on the Switch (people are guessing a few weeks).


----------



## AngelBunny (Jun 22, 2018)

I'll come! Just pm me the up and name lol my username is farmbuilder45


----------



## mogyay (Jun 22, 2018)

should we maybe give times we are free? i'm hoping to play kinda soon but i know how hard it is arranging things here haha. i'm usually free at about 11pm gmt most nights


----------



## Trundle (Jun 22, 2018)

I'm just going to post the IP tomorrow around noon.

FYI for people who don't know yet, while the Minecraft Switch realms are still being set up, I am putting up a server for the Java version on the 1.13 pre-release. A bunch of us are going to play tomorrow so I'll post the IP around then. This server doesn't have a whitelist so anyone can join!


----------



## Trundle (Jun 23, 2018)

*TBT Minecraft Server - Java Edition*

Hello one and all, welcome to the unofficial TBT Minecraft server of the summer. Justin has hosted servers plenty of times in the past but I had some free time and the urge to play so I set this up. *Anyone* can join as long as they have Minecraft Java Edition (the OG Minecraft). The server is entirely vanilla (no plugins/mods) and cheats/creative mode will not be used. *TBT rules apply on the server* with regards to guidelines on respecting others. PVP is on but please do not hit anyone unless you've both agreed to it. There is no whitelist so just follow these instructions to join!

*How to join the server:*
- Download the Minecraft Launcher and open it
- Press the Launch Options tab
- If it doesn't already exist, create a launch entry for Latest snapshot (1.13-pre3)
- Launch the game and hit Multiplayer
- Add Server
- In the Server Address, enter *198.199.120.209*, then hit done
- Click to join the server!

*Server Rules*
- No griefing other players - this includes intentionally trolling, destroying their creations, stealing items
- Do not attack other players unless you both agree to it. Non-consensual PVP will be dealt with in court of law in-game (once we build the courthouse).
- Respect other players - insulting or berating other members could get you banned from the server.
- Do not chat spam. If no one responds to something you say, they probably are AFK or just don't care.

*Have fun!*


----------



## Hellfish (Jun 24, 2018)

I'll hop on this afternoon! I'm normally on around 6-9pm nzt, if anyone wants to do stuff.


----------



## Horus (Jul 8, 2018)

What in the holy moly is this.


----------



## Trundle (Jul 8, 2018)

Horus said:


> What in the holy moly is this.



You could change your version to 1.13-pre3, but I am considering just pulling the server since nobody has been playing on it.


----------



## DolphinCube (Jul 9, 2018)

hello! I cannot wait to join! if you see someone named TheAut1sticGamer. That's me! Hope we meet!


----------



## Hellfish (Jul 9, 2018)

Trundle said:


> You could change your version to 1.13-pre3, but I am considering just pulling the server since nobody has been playing on it.



I'll admit I haven't been on it yet... I've been preoccupied the last few weeks 

Rewind to 3-4 years ago and I'd be playing in it more.


----------



## Horus (Jul 11, 2018)

oops, yeah. I didn't notice MC updated to Pre6


----------



## Hayleigh_1 (Jul 19, 2018)

I think this is a great idea!!! I havnt played mine craft in ages and am looking to get back into it depends on where the server is based.


----------



## amazonevan19 (Jul 19, 2018)

I wanna play on switch ;-;


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Jul 25, 2018)

Question,  would this be modded? If you play on pc forge has an installer now so you don't  need to download winrar or the such, mods like pams harvest craft (along with other pams mods) would be perfect for a bell tree server, could even make a spawn hub with custom npcs that look like villagers (using custom npcs mod), these npcs could even have daily requests, friendship  levels, etc. Also biomes o' plenty and the forestry mod would be amazing, bee breeding and tons of decorations if you install the furniture mods like Mr crayfish (which ads working fridges, ovens, etc.)

Edit, I'm a doofus and didn't see your other post, sorry.


----------



## therandompuppy (Jun 26, 2020)

I’d love to participate if it’s still around!


----------

